# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ايقاف المشاركة في منتدى الظرائف ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*وعظم الله اجوركم ..* 

*بمصاب ابي عبد الله الحسين سلام الله عليه ..*

*تم ايقاف المشاركة في منتدى الطرائف لنهاية يوم 13 من محرم الحرام ..*

*بارك الله فيكم ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## آهات حنونه

جزاكـ الله خيرا

أجركـ على أباعبدالله

مثابين

----------


## مضراوي

جزاك ربي الف خير ..
و يعطيك العافيه ..
مثابين وماجورين ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نفس الاقتراح الا كنت بقترحه  ..

 وعذراً على تقصري في القسم بالفتره الاخير ...

مأجورين اخوي ومثابين

وعساك على القوه يارب*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..*

*مآجورين ومٌثآبين ..،*

*ويعطيك آلعآفيه آخوي ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل رجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.. 

عند سيدة النساء تجدون عملكم ذاك ذخيرة .... 

بوركت ارواحكم الحُسينية ... 

مأجورين إن شاء الله .. 
موفق ومقضية حوائجكم باسم الحسين 
دمت بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين.

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخوووي ع التصرح الصاااائب}*



*يعطييييييييكم العاااافية*

*مأجورييين و مثااابين*

----------


## همسة ألم

مأجوين ...
يعطيكم الله ألف عاافيه

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مأجورين

----------


## Hussain.T

أحسنتم على هذه الجهود الطيبة..

بالتوفيق للجميع..

شبل

----------

